# mtb-news.de Fraktion"Spessart" Treffen am Engländer



## Vmichael (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
glaube da steht bald einmal ein mtb-news.de Fraktion"Spessart" Treffen am Engländer an?
Man könnte ja 2 Termine machen und sich am Engländer auf eine Limo treffen.
Mein Vorschlag 01.07.2017 und 29.7.2017 (egal bei welchem Wetter, wir sind Biker!)

Nachtrag: 
Treffpunkt ab 14:00 am Engländer und wer nach der Limo  noch raddeln möchte, kann
es tun. Finden sich bestimmt welche zum gemeinsamen biken.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (19. Juni 2017)

Gute Idee. Ich persönlich kenne mich räumlich gesehen da gar nicht aus.
Von dort aus eine Runde starten oder dahin radeln und jeder wieder heim wie er gekommen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (19. Juni 2017)

Wäre auch dabei,muss aber Sa.meist Arbeiten.Denke aber der 29.07 könnt passen.


----------



## Kreisfahrer (20. Juni 2017)

Ich merke mir mal beide Termine.
Je nach dem wo Ihr her kommt, könnte man sich auch schon in Aschebersch treffen und dann gemeinsam zum Engländer hoch fahren.


----------



## Kreisfahrer (28. Juni 2017)

Wer ist denn nun am Samstag dabei?
Das Wetter soll aber nicht so doll werden.


----------



## migges (28. Juni 2017)

welcher Sammstag?Am 29.07 kann ich,und wäre dabei.


----------



## Kreisfahrer (28. Juni 2017)

migges schrieb:


> welcher Sammstag?Am 29.07 kann ich,und wäre dabei.


Da wäre ich evtl auch dabei. 
Ich meinte aber jetzt den Samstag.


----------



## migges (28. Juni 2017)

Den Sammstag muss ich leider Arbeiten


----------



## Kreisfahrer (28. Juni 2017)

migges schrieb:


> Den Sammstag muss ich leider Arbeiten


Dann klappt es vielleicht am zweiten Termin.


----------



## zweifzwein (29. Juni 2017)

Ich kann leider an beiden Terminen nicht.


----------



## trialero (29. Juni 2017)

Samstags ist immer ein schlechter Tag,da man zuhause arbeiten im Garten Auto usw macht,Sonntags wäre meiner Ansicht nach besser ,und da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vmichael (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
wollen wir es auf diesen Sonntag 14:00 verschieben? Da ich diesen Samstag leider auch nicht kann :-(
Ich werde am Sonntag da sein und das Wetter ist auch gut 

11:00 - 14:00
wolkig

_windig_






19°C

14:00 - 17:00 
leicht bewölkt
*Bitte neue Abstimmungsantwort beachten!!!*
Liebe Grüße Michael


----------



## Kreisfahrer (29. Juni 2017)

Gut, dann am Sonntag.
Wie gesagt, wir können uns auch schon in Aschaffenburg treffen.


----------



## migges (29. Juni 2017)

Kurtzfristig,klappt aber bei mir,ich könnt um ca.14.00 da sein.


----------



## trialero (29. Juni 2017)

würde auch kommen,wollen wir nicht ab AB oder so rauffahren ,oder bessenbach Sailauf ?? ich kenn mich dort gar nicht aus,würde aber zu nem Treffpunkt kommen und wir fahren hin
mfg Martin


----------



## Kreisfahrer (30. Juni 2017)

Also wenn, dann würde ich ab AB rauf fahren. Wo könnte man sich da treffen?


----------



## migges (30. Juni 2017)

Also ich nicht,komme vom anderen ende(eher aus ri.Alzenau) sind ca.30 Km bis Engländer,2-2 1/2 Std brauch ich von hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialero (30. Juni 2017)

ich kenn doch keinen Weg ab AB... mir egal wo,hauptsache viel Waldwege
oder ich versuche mich ab Sailauf durchzuschlagen so in der Art


----------



## Kreisfahrer (1. Juli 2017)

Habe auch die ganze Zeit den Engländer mit der hohen Wart verwechselt. 
Muß jetzt auch erst mal sehen, wie ich da wieder rauf komme.


----------



## Vmichael (1. Juli 2017)




----------



## Vmichael (1. Juli 2017)

Hi,
mal 2 kleine Wegbeschreibungen von mir  z.B

Bild 1 //Goldbach-Hösbach->B26 dann kurz vor Fronhofen geht ein Teerweg den Berg hoch und dann einfach immer weiter durch den Wald den Weg hoch!
Bild 2 // Gold.-Hösbach ->durch Sailauf radeln dann links in den Klingerweg abbiegen  und dann einfach immer weiter hochradeln durch den Wald.

Oder für die Harten Hauptstraße (AB2) hochradeln.

Einfach ausgedrückt ;-) immer den Berch nuff rechts oder links der Hauptstr. (AB2)


----------



## Kreisfahrer (2. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube ich schaffe das heute nicht, rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt zu sein. Wie gesagt, ich Blödmann habe die ganze Zeit die hohe Wart im Kopf gehabt. 
Vielleicht kann man sich mal an einem anderen Wochenende zu einer anderen Tour treffen?


----------



## migges (2. Juli 2017)

Wievie wären wir dann? oder wer komm Alles wegen 2 Leuten lohnt dass nicht.
Und dass Wetter ist auchh nicht so Doll.


----------



## migges (2. Juli 2017)

Ich bin dannn auch raus, hier fängts grad wieder zu Regnen an,das macht keinn Spaß.
Wäre auch für einen anderen Termin.


----------



## Kreisfahrer (2. Juli 2017)

Wie gesagt, wir könnten dann auch eine andere Tour mal fahren. Vielleicht Treffpunkt in Aschaffenburg und dann gemeinsam in den Vorspessart. 

Wie schaut es nächsten Samstag aus?


----------



## trialero (2. Juli 2017)

wenn keiner kommt fahre ich auch ne andere Runde, obwohl vieleicht bin ich dort mal n anderes Gebiet
wenn jemand fährt kann er mir bis 11 ne pn schicken mit tel nr dann können wir was ausmachen


----------



## trialero (2. Juli 2017)

Heute mit Kreisfahrer ne Runde gedreht viel Spass gehabt und viele Gemeinsamkeiten,das war nicht die letzte
wir werden noch öfters runden drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kreisfahrer (2. Juli 2017)

trialero schrieb:


> Heute mit Kreisfahrer ne Runde gedreht viel Spass gehabt und viele Gemeinsamkeiten,das war nicht die letzte
> wir werden noch öfters runden drehen


War echt ne coole Tour heute! 
Deine Umbauten sind echt der Knaller!
Sorry, das mit dem Engländer habe ich verpeilt. Hätte es zeitlich nicht geschafft da hoch. Deshalb sind wir kurzfristig bei uns eine Runde gefahren. 

Aber das schreit nach Wiederholung!


----------

